# Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft



## RayZero (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

als Jungangler würde ich mich zwar nicht mehr bezeichnen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286746), aber trotzdem bin ich weit entfernt mich als Angelroutinier oder Profi bezeichnen zu können.

Ich angle generell gerne mit Pose auf Karpfen, Forellen, Schleie und Köderfische an Seen. In letzter Zeit ist mir immer öfter beim Einholen der Schwimmermontage aufgefallen, dass sich das Vorfach an Blei, Wirbel und Schwimmer verheddert. Ich habe mittlerweile solche bedenken, dass ich die Route viel zu schnell wieder aus dem Wasser nehme, um zu prüfen, ob sich was verheddert hat oder nicht ... Diese ungewissheit ob mein Köder im Wasser vernünftig angeboten wird oder nicht macht mich wahnsinnig...

Die Montage sieht wie folgt aus:

Schnurstopper (meistens Gummistopper), Perle, Schwimmer, Blei, Wirbel, Vorfach+Haken (Fertige Haken mit ca. 60-70cm Vorfach).

Es ist auch so, dass sich Schwimmer die man an zwei Stellen einfädelt oder Schwimmer durch welche die Schnur komplett geht, öfter verheddern als Schwimmer die man nur "unten" einfädelt.

Was mache ich falsch? Werfe ich zu stark/unkontrolliert, stimmt die Montage nicht?

Für Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Moin. Wirfst du über Kopf oder mehr von der Seite?
Über Kopf fliegt gerader.
Kannst auch kurz vorm Auftreffen die Schnur mit dem Finger bisschen abstoppen, so streckt sich die Montage.
Am Besten wirfst Du dabei etwas über deinen Platz.
Kannst deine Pose dann langsam auf deinen Platz ziehen.


----------



## RayZero (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*



hanzz schrieb:


> Moin. Wirfst du über Kopf oder mehr von der Seite?
> Über Kopf fliegt gerader.
> Kannst auch kurz vorm Auftreffen die Schnur mit dem Finger bisschen abstoppen, so streckt sich die Montage.
> Am Besten wirfst Du dabei etwas über deinen Platz.
> Kannst deine Pose dann langsam auf deinen Platz ziehen.



Servus,

danke für deine Antwort.
Hmmm sowohl seitlich als auch überkopf -> kommt ganz auf die Angelstelle drauf an. Manchmal hat man über sich Baumkronen etc... da werfe ich dann seitlich.
Das mit dem Nachziehen ist sicherlich sinnvoll - gibt es aber eine "Gewissheit", dass sich die Montage nicht verheddert hat? Eventuell durch eine bestimme Montage-Technik, besondere Posen, kürzere Vorfächer o.ä. ?


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Ganz wichtig: Kleines Bleischrot ca. 5-10cm über den Haken aufs Vorfach klemmen. Dann kurz vor dem Auftreffen der Montage auf dem Wasser die Schnur mit dem Finger bremsen, so dass sich die Montage noch in der Luft strecken kann. Damit sollte dein Problem behoben sein. Durch das Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach erhältst du auch eine sensiblere Bisserkennung.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Als Matchangler der viel mit der Pose (Waggler) fischt kenne ich das Probolem zu gut. Und es gibt eine einfache und sehr effektive Montage um das verheddern fast ganz zu unterbinden (ich sage extra fast - denn unsaubere Würfe können immer mal eine Montage verdrehen!).


Da du klassisch mit ner Laufpose angelst - teste mal aus was passiert, wenn du die Hauptschnur oberhalb der Pose einfach mal zw. 2 Finger nimmst und den Zustand betrachtest, wenn die Montage "hängt". Da sitzt die Pose direkt auf dem Blei auf.... und das ist der Schwachpunkt. Versuch mal ein kleines Bleischrot oberhalb deiner Hauptbebleiung so anzubringen, dass die Laufpose im Hängenden Zustand NICHT die Hauptbebleiung berührt.


Vorallem wenn die Pose schwerer ist als die Bebleiung (z.b bei vorgebleiten Wagglern) wickelt sich sonst gerne das Blei inkl. Schnur und Haken um die Pose.


Bei DURCHLAUFPosen die an 2 Stellen festgemacht werden (also 2 Ösen seitlich haben) macht es ebenfalls sein, mit einem Abstandhalter Schrot zu arbeiten.


Wenn du vorm Auftreffen der Montage auf dem Wasser noch den Wurf abbremst, und sich die Montage strecken kann (Hauptbebleiung fliegt dann quasi vorraus) - solltest du keine bis kaum Verhedderungen mehr haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Einen Schritt weiter noch.
Das kleine Blei(alternativ ein Stopper) oberhalb der Hauptbebleiung muss weiter weg von der Hauptbebleiung sein als das Vorfach lang ist.
Dan kann im Wurf das hochschlagende Vorfach die Pose nicht mehr fassen.


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Ich würde dir eher zu einem 2. Stopper (könnte alternativ auch ein kleines Bleischrot sein, mMn ist ein Stopper aber schnurschonender und hat auch Vorteile bezüglich der Abstandsvariation) raten, der den Lauf der Pose (wenn die die Montage einholst bzw. im Begriff bist neu auszuwerfen) nach unten hin, d.h. zwischen Pose und deiner Hauptbebleiung/Wirbel, begrenzt. Und zwar so, dass der Abstand zwischen Pose und Hauptbeleiung/Wirbel min. einige Zentimer größer ist als die Vorfachlänge. Dadurch sollten sich deine Verhedderungen drastisch reduzieren!!

Falls du in einer Tiefe fischen willst, die deine Rutenlänge übersteigt (davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus, da ansonsten die mMn fest stehende Posenmontage meist die bessere Option ist..): Verwende KEINE Gummistopper!! Die Dinger verursachen durch den ruckenden Schnurablauf (dieser wird durch den passierenden Gummistopper in jedem Rutenring kurz gebremst) per se schon zahlreiche Verhedderungen. Such dir möglichst feine Fadenstopper (hängt in erster Linie von dem Durchmesser der (zugehörigen) Perlenbohrung bzw. von dem generell verwendbaren Perlendurchmesser ab, d.h. Durchmesser der Stopperperle zwischen Stopperknoten und Pose sollte  natürlich > Posenbefestigungsöhr/ Durchlaufröhrchen sein )


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Man könnte auch anstelle des Stopper-Bleischrotes einen kleinen einfachen Wirbel zwischen schalten. Da kann dann auch nix mehr verrutschen. Alles ne Geschmackssache.....


----------



## RayZero (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Das hört sich doch sehr plausibel an!

Die Idee mit dem zweiten Stopper werde ich beim nächsten mal testen!

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## HaiZahn82 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Hi, 

dieses Problem hatte ich auch sehr lange. 
Lösung:
Aufbau Montage von oben nach unten:

Schnurstopper, Perle, Schwimmer, Perle, Schnurstopper, und jetzt kommt der Trick:

Die Bebleiung machst Du auf doppeltem Weg wie Dein Schwimmer lang ist unter das untere Stopperchen:

Also, ist dein Schwimmer 10cm, dann musst Du die Bebleiung 20cm unter das untere Schnurstopperchen setzen. 

Dann Wirbel und zum Schluss dein Vorfach mit Haken. 

Dann zur Auswurftechnik:

Beim Auswerfen solltest Du nicht allzu ruckartig werfen, und kurz vor dem Auftreffen aufs Wasser die Schnur mit den Fingern abstoppen damit sichdie Montage streckt. 

Und schon ist alles gegessen. 

Die Montage funktioniert bei Laufposen und allen anderen Posen ebenfalls. 


Gruß
HaiZahn


----------



## Dsrwinmag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Ich hatte oft das gleiche Problem mit meiner Köderfischrute.
Mein Aufbau ist jetzt folgendermaßen:

Stopper, Perle, Einhängepose, Perle, Stopper ca. 25cm zum Wirbel, austarierendes Bleischrot über einem, mit den kleinsten SuperSoft Schroten gefülltem, ca. 7cm langem Anti-Tangle-Schlauch in den der Wirbel eingesteckt wird. 
Seitdem keinerlei Probleme mehr. 
Bei Fertigvorfächern der Hakengröße 14-18 verwende ich, unabhängig der Hakenqualität, nur noch Gamakatsu oder Owner,
da mir deren dünnen Vorfachschnüre weniger kringelanfällig erscheinen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## thanatos (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

habe das Problem so gelöst,ich baue meine Posen einfach selbst.
 die davor beschriebenen Methoden hab ich auch schon probiert ,funktionieren -aber nicht immer und meistens nicht wenn es dunkel ist,dann bammelt der Wurm an der Antenne.Meines Erachtens 
 ist das Eigengewicht der meisten Posen zu hoch liegt am Material Hartschaum und der mitunter übertrieben guten Lackierung.
 Styropor bekommt man ja heute mit fast jedem elektrischen Gerät gleich
 gratis dazu und der Bau von Posen ist doch in einem anderen Tread bestimmt schon beschrieben worden.Das Zeug ist extrem leicht und hat eine relativ große Tragfähigkeit.Beim Wurf egal wie fliegt Blei und Köder weit voraus und die Pose erreicht schon im Flug fast den Stopper.
 Zur Farbgebung hat sich Plakatfarbe am besten gemacht.Daß,das Vorfach 
  sich nun nicht über den Wirbel hängt das Schnurende mit nem Nagelknipser möglichst dicht am Knoten abknipsen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*



thanatos schrieb:


> die davor beschriebenen Methoden hab ich auch schon probiert ,funktionieren -aber nicht immer und meistens nicht wenn es dunkel ist,dann bammelt der Wurm an der Antenne



Darum schrieb ich ja:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das kleine Blei(alternativ ein Stopper) oberhalb der Hauptbebleiung muss *weiter weg von der Hauptbebleiung sein als das Vorfach lang ist*.
> *Dann kann im Wurf das hochschlagende Vorfach die Pose nicht mehr fassen.*



Das funktioniert.#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einen Schritt weiter noch.
> Das kleine Blei(alternativ ein Stopper) oberhalb der Hauptbebleiung muss weiter weg von der Hauptbebleiung sein als das Vorfach lang ist.
> Dan kann im Wurf das hochschlagende Vorfach die Pose nicht mehr fassen.


 
Genau so funktioniert's.


----------



## wrdaniel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Und hier mal wieder einer meiner Lieblingslink zum Posenfischen auf der Seite vom Blinker. Dort befindet sich der PDF Download.

Peter Drennans Posen Serie

Die Artikel gibts ansonsten auch im engl. Original auch auf der Drennan Homepage.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Wagglermontagen  sind ansich die am narrensichersten
Montagen ,sofern der Wurf nicht total in die Hose geht.
Am besten Überkopfwurf sauber ausführen ,dann verheddert sich nüscht mehr.


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

@ Professor Tinca,hab ich ja nicht bestritten das es funktioniert aber man
hat ja nicht immer die günstigsten Wurfbedingungen ,konnte mich mit dem Matchangeln nie anfreunden da ist ja die Wagglermontage so.

Heute hab ich in meinem Angelschrank Kunststoffoliven gefunden haben
einen bestimmte Namen ??? mit denen kann man leichte Posenmontagen
relativ weit werfen und die Verhedderungsgefahr ist auch nicht mehr so
groß,einfach mal im Shop fragen ob es das noch gibt(hab ich vor zwanzig Jahren gekauft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*

Sowas etwa?|kopfkrat
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Ignesti-Tremarella-Glas-Leicht-3--6692.html

Hab ich nie benutzt aber evtl.bringts ja was.
|wavey:


----------



## thanatos (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schwimmermontage verheddert sich oft*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas etwa?|kopfkrat
> http://www.angel-domaene.de/Ignesti-Tremarella-Glas-Leicht-3--6692.html
> 
> Hab ich nie benutzt aber evtl.bringts ja was.
> |wavey:



#6 jau ,so ähnlich nur das der Kunststoff ein etwas höheres
Spezifischesgewicht als Wasser hat .Bin damit gut klargekommen leichte Montagen weit rauszubringen.
Da ich überwiegend Bootsangler bin gebe ich doch der Kopfrute 
den Vorzug beim Angeln auf Weißfisch ,in der kalten 
Jahreszeit eher die Schwingspitze(vom Ufer) drum hatte ich die Dinger auch schon wieder vergessen.


----------

